# Any sort of 3G booster for any ICS roms?



## tehpwn4ger (Dec 24, 2011)

Just curious, I know ASmods has a 3G booster script and I used it when I was using Awesome Sauce, but now that I'm on ICS I was just curious if there was anything of the sort for AOKP?


----------

